# Elk bullet weight - poll



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

OK...lets get a survey on who uses what in regards to bullet weights...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I shoot 160gr accubonds out of my 7STW at 3200fps.


-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I shoot 180 grain accubonds out of my 300 WM. My brother shoots 165 grain SSTs out of his 06. My dad shoots 140 grain Sierra Gamekings out of his 264 WM.

I could only vote once...


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

This is actually my first year shooting such a heavy bullet. I've killed all my elk previous with 165-185 gr rounds. This year I'm shooting a 200 gr Hornady ELDX. Reason being because of its extremely high BC. Though obviously an elk can be taken with any well placed 30 caliber.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I hunt only antlerless with a rifle and it's 168 gr Hornady A-Max in .308 cal. OR 165 gr Federal Trophy Copper in .308 if I'm hunting in Zion (per the condors).


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Remmignton corelokt 180 grain 30-06


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

165 and maybe 178 , performing final fine tuning at range during lunch tomorrow !!!! might as well , cant concentrate on a damb thing at work anyway hahahahaahah


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Why don't you run your poll all the way down to 65 grains?

And also all the way up to a 1 inch shotgun slug?

Nice bait.

An intelligent hunter always asks, "what kind of bullet and cartridge do I need for a humane quick kill on an X animal?"

An intelligent hunter does not ask, "what is the weakest bullet and cartridge I can use to shoot an X animal."

Q.E.D.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

165 in my .308 and 180 in my .30-06. Seriously considering a 175 and my WWII Milsurp Swiss K31 which is a 7.5x55 caliber. Those things are tack drivers but a little weighty...not a lot of recoil with the weight though. If I ever scope my Mosin Nagant carbine I will use that for sub 200 yard hunts...probably go with a 175 grain on that one.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Karl said:


> Why don't you run your poll all the way down to 65 grains?
> 
> And also all the way up to a 1 inch shotgun slug?
> 
> ...


Well if that's your philosophy why aren't you using a .400+ caliber with 300+ grain bullets. You are a piece of work my friend. By the way, um I don't think there is any such thing as a 1 inch shotgun slug. I am seriously doubting your hunting acumen after that sort of remark.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Karl said:


> An intelligent hunter always asks, "what kind of bullet and cartridge do I need for a humane quick kill on an X animal?"
> 
> An intelligent hunter does not ask, "what is the weakest bullet and cartridge I can use to shoot an X animal."
> 
> Q.E.D.


I think you shod wander over to MM and comment on the .243 for elk thread. I'm in need of some silly entertainment. http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/23715.html


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We need more choices for those of us that shoot larger calibers.

I shoot a 140 grain Barnes TTSX out of my 7mm Rem mag
I shoot a 225 grain Barnes TTSX out of my 340 Weatherby mag
I shoot a 130 grain Barnes TTSX out of my .30-06
And soon to come a 115 Grain Barnes TTSX our of my 25-06

All of them are over 3000 fps.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Karl said:


> An intelligent hunter always asks, "what kind of bullet and cartridge do I need for a humane quick kill on an X animal?"


I'd agree 100%...and I believe the vast experience of our knowledgable forum members is showing exactly that with the choices being shown.

I'd much rather see a hunter who is extremely proficient with a .270 and appropriate big game bullet go afield to fill his/her elk tag...then someone who is wrongly convinced that they need the latest .30 cal fire breathing super rifle....which they flinch when taking it out of the case....

200 cal bullet for elk...for sure..if you have the ability...but its ignorant to discount the wide variety of extremely viable sub 200 grain loads that the vast majority of elk are taken with every fall.....


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

gdog said:


> I'd agree 100%...and I believe the vast experience of our knowledgable forum members is showing exactly that with the choices being shown.
> 
> I'd much rather see a hunter who is extremely proficient with a .270 and appropriate big game bullet go afield to fill his/her elk tag...then someone who is wrongly convinced that they need the latest .30 cal fire breathing super rifle....which they flinch when taking it out of the case....
> 
> 200 cal bullet for elk...for sure..if you have the ability...but its ignorant to discount the wide variety of extremely viable sub 200 grain loads that the vast majority of elk are taken with every fall.....


Proficiency is a given. Your statement is a diversion. No amount of caliber or cartridge overkill can make up for lack of proficiency. You should know that.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Guys lets not get out of hand here. Please no insults, thanks.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

I like Accubonds for Elk.

For my 7mm, I like the 160.
For my 300 Wby, I like the 180 gr.

I do really like Barnes Triple Shocks, but my guns liked Accubonds better. 

Has anyone had good experiences with the Berger VLD Hunting bullets?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Karl said:


> Proficiency is a given. Your statement is a diversion. No amount of caliber or cartridge overkill can make up for lack of proficiency. You should know that.


Show me a 1 inch slug!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

He ask what bullet under 200grs or 200grs and above for elk. That pretty much covers any bullet ever made from .14 cal up to and beyond a Howitzer. I don't see where the problem with the question is.
Anyway, I've never shot an elk with a rifle so I'm no expert. But I shoot 180s out of my 300Wby and 300WSM because they shoot so well. Hopefully I'll thunderdick an elk next week in Idaho. Then, since I'll have finally shot an elk with a rifle, I'll be a consummate expert on all things concerning elk bullets, (at least on the internet.):mrgreen:


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Taken 2 elk with Barnes TTSX 150 grain so far, both single shot kills.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

168 gr 30.06 Berger VLD

and

300 gr .338 win mag Berger VLD. 

I'm torn.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

150 gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips 30.06


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Most important: accuracy.
Next most important: understanding the vital anatomy of an elk.
Least important: size, type, shape, weight of bullet.


I can't vote in this poll because I use bullets from 160 to 250 grains for elk. -----SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Most important: accuracy.
> Next most important: understanding the vital anatomy of an elk.
> Least important: size, type, shape, weight of bullet.
> 
> I can't vote in this poll because I use bullets from 160 to 250 grains for elk. -----SS


No no NOOOO it has to be exactly a 200 grain bullet from a super jacketed ultra belted whopper diggy magnum....if you're from Sandy of course.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> Most important: accuracy.
> Next most important: understanding the vital anatomy of an elk.
> Least important: size, type, shape, weight of bullet.
> 
> Except that size, type, shape and weight can determine how accurate your weapon is.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

TimJ said:


> I like Accubonds for Elk.
> 
> For my 7mm, I like the 160.
> For my 300 Wby, I like the 180 gr.
> ...


Some love and some hate the Berger's - me, I love them! Never had to shoot an animal more than once with them. I've shot deer, elk, and antelope with them out of a 6.5x284, 7mm Ultra, and a 300 Ultra.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

A gut shot elk with a 30-378 is just a gut shot elk......

I agree with SS-- Know the accuracy of your weapon and plan accordingly. 

I've shot numerous mature bulls with a 150gr Nosler Partition.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Only two elk with a rifle by me. 150 grn Barnes TTSX in 30.06. I have no complaints about the speed of dropping the elk. On the last elk it had enough punch to pass through lower scapula, and then through the opposite side's leg bone below the scapula. I'm confident hitting a major leg bone on entry would still penetrate to vitals, despite the lower SD of my choice (as opposed to the 168 available in factory loads).


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

To be perfectly honest, any gun shooting a 200gr. projectile would be too much rifle for me. I'm not nearly man enough for something like that and I'll be the first to admit it.

My dad always shot 130gr. in a .270WIN for Elk and Deer. The guy never missed and never had to shoot twice or do much tracking.

I always shot Core-Lokt 150gr. in a .270WIN for Deer and didn't get into elk hunting until about 5 years ago. Used a 140gr. Accubond to shoot my first cow. She died about 10 steps from where it hit her.

This year though, I'm carrying my 7mm RemMag and am shooting 160gr. Accubonds. My son is using his .270 and shooting 130gr. Accubonds, my best friend is carrying an -.06 and shooting 165gr. SST's.

Guess none of them are man enough for a 200gr. projectile either.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

A 165 grain Nosler Partition from the trusty 30-06 worked well for me at 250 yards on my only elk kill, and has gotten my dad 2 cows in the 400-430 yard range. That's what I'll be shooting on the any bull hunt, although I plan on keeping it to 300 yards or less.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

My last 2 elk have been taken with my AR15.  Neither went more than 40 yards after the one and only shot. It's not the size of the tool, it how you use the tool. Also know the tool limitations. 

A lot of the time the bigger the caliber they shoot means they spent more on their camouflage.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Can we talk about our favorite bullet weight for the taliban and Isis next??


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

TimJ said:


> Springville Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Most important: accuracy.
> ...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I put over, just because the next elk I shoot will be over 200 grains. But my answer really depends on "with what gun?" 

.338 = +
30.06 = -
7mm-08= - (never shot an elk with it, but might just for fun one day)


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> TimJ said:
> 
> 
> > Please elaborate.------SS
> ...


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

130 gr Nosler Accubond in my .270 win
165 gr Nosler Accubond in my .06 when I'm feelin' frisky


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

TimJ said:


> All of those things factor into the accuracy. For instance, My 7 Mag loves 160 gr. Accubonds, but doesn't shoot 168 gr. VLDs well at all. Whether is was the size, type, shape or weight, the VLDs were not accurate enough to proceed with. All of those things along with powder selection, charge, seating depth, etc, etc will impact accuracy. Drastically enough in some cases that I wouldn't use some of my test loads for hunting.


FYI - SS is one of the more experienced and skilled marksmen on this board. I'm pretty sure he put accuracy number one on his list. Meaning that as long as accuracy is there, stressing about if the bullet is 200 grains or 165 grains, or if it's a ballistic tip or PSP, etc is irrelevant. If it groups, it groups.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

TimJ said:


> Has anyone had good experiences with the Berger VLD Hunting bullets?


Either your gun shoots them well or it does not.

I know some people who just can't get them to shoot straight.

It is the most accurate bullet that I have found for my .30-06.

They penetrate 3-4 inches and grenade.

It is ideal IMO if you hit the game in the lungs or heart . The animal will not go far if anywhere at all.

I pray for the person that hits an animal in the guts with a VLD, however I imagine the grenade damage would result in a more quickly downed animal due to blood loss from severe internal bleeding.

If you hit the shoulder, backbone or femur with a VLD there will be a sizable hole from the grenade going off and meat will be damaged.


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

willfish4food said:


> FYI - SS is one of the more experienced and skilled marksmen on this board. I'm pretty sure he put accuracy number one on his list. Meaning that as long as accuracy is there, stressing about if the bullet is 200 grains or 165 grains, or if it's a ballistic tip or PSP, etc is irrelevant. If it groups, it groups.


I'm not trying to start an argument or question SS's credibility. I also didn't say that it matters what grain you use to shoot an animal, but some attribute of the bullet (i.e. size, type, shape, weight) affects accuracy.

But since you commented on ballistic tips, I will say that some are known to fragment upon impact with bones and bullet selection should be made carefully based on species.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't always hunt elk with a rifle, but when I do, I use a 150 grain TTSX out of a .30-06. Stay thirsty, my friends.

Edit: Hoping my wife gets to run a 150 grain TTSX through a big bull this weekend.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Depends on which cartridge I guess. I put over 200 because the last time I had a rifle elk tag I took my .35 whelen with 250 gr partitions because I wanted to, my .300 win mag with 165 or 180s would've worked perfectly. Only elk I've ever shot was with muzzleloader though. If I draw another rifle elk tag I'm taking my whelen again with same load cause dang it, I've had it for years, it's my profile name and I've never taken any game with it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, elk hunting is getting way too complicated.

Did I tell ya I missed a nice bighorn ram? I did, I'm not making this up. So I've been thinkin', what difference does it make what projectile I use If I'm gonna miss? Or gun for that matter? 

Anyway, did you guys know they sell meat at the grocery stores?

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Boy, elk hunting is getting way too complicated. Always has been not to mention expensive. You can buy 1/2 a beef or even a whole beef for less. If you like that wild taste you can talk to a rancher and he might let you go out and shoot one of his range steers.
> 
> Did I tell ya I missed a nice bighorn ram?Were you shooting a 200 grain bullet? I did, I'm not making this up. So I've been thinkin', what difference does it make what projectile I use If I'm gonna miss?No Difference Or gun for that matter? You might use one that you don't really like just encase you bend it around a tree or throw it off of a cliff
> 
> ...


Here I have been typing for 20 minutes and then it says that the message is too short?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> OK...lets get a survey on who uses what in regards to bullet weights...


275 grain Corbons for me baby!



.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Boy, elk hunting is getting way too complicated.
> 
> Did I tell ya I missed a nice bighorn ram? I did, I'm not making this up. So I've been thinkin', what difference does it make what projectile I use If I'm gonna miss? Or gun for that matter?
> 
> ...


Goobis the man, they do sell meat at the grocery store. I was just passing through your part of town on the way back from my grandfathers ranch in star valley. He gave me a custom 30-375 Douglas barrel on a sako action. We tried several test rounds but were unable to get good groups. Taking the 30-06 out again this year.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be using 140 grain Accubonds in my .270 win this year. First time hunting elk. When I find one, I'll be sure to report how dead it was after putting one through its lungs. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

A good poll would have the following choices:

150 grains
165 grains
185 grains
200 grains
220 grains

You can get 270 in 150 grain.

You can get 30-06 up to 200 grain.

You can get 300 RUM in 165 to 220 grain.

FYI.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Karl said:


> A good poll would have the following choices:
> 
> 150 grains
> 165 grains
> ...


_under 200 grains_




























*47* 88.68% 
200 and over




























*6* 11.32%

I think he had all bullet weights and all calibers covered with his poll.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

longbow said:


> _under 200 grains_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was not a poll.

It was pure rhetoric.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Karl said:


> It was not a poll.
> 
> It was pure rhetoric.


Sour grapes...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Karl said:


> It was not a poll.
> 
> It was pure rhetoric.


OK, sorry. My mistake.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We would be missing the 100 in a 243, 115 and 120 in the 257 (the 257 Weatherby was Roy's choice for african plains game, kinda like elk, only tougher) 150, 170, 180, 200 and 220 in the 8mm, whatever is available in the 338 because I don't care, the 358, 366, and 375. Oops, I forgot the 264's (6.5 for the tacticool guys.)



Top o' the page!!!!! Upping my internet cred score!!!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Well one thing I know for certain. This is better entertainment than 99% of what's on TV these days... And yet kind of sad at the same time.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I've only killed one elk and that was a cow elk. 175gr 7mm. 
But in my big bull dreams. It will be done with my great grandpas Winchester model 71. With a 250gr Barnes that I loaded myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

Karl said:


> This thread is a spin-off from another.
> 
> The issue is the classic question of how to kill an elk?
> 
> ...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I just have to wonder how many elk have succumbed to the lowly .30-30.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Karl said:


> This thread is a spin-off from another.
> 
> The issue is the classic question of how to kill an elk?
> 
> ...


Well aware of the origin of this thread, but thanks...

You keep mentioning "the literature." Care to enlighten us? Perhaps you could provide references to your so called literature. Otherwise, I have to assume your points are just anecdotes based on YOUR "experience."

And while we're on the subject of anecdotes, at what point will you stop thinking other peoples experiences are unreliable evidence? There are dozens and dozens of people on this forum that have indicated bullets less than 200 grains are sufficient for elk. I have not seen ONE person that joins you in saying 200 grain or above is the standard.

And Politics...:RULES:

Again, I'm waiting in great anticipation for the literature that will prove all us unethical hunters wrong.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

150 grain from my 7mm WSM 
140 grain from my .270 
180 grain from my .300 

I have yet to need to shoot an animal twice with any of them. But if I did, it wouldn't be the bullet's fault.


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

I think it depends on caliber. My 375 ruger I load with a 235 TSX. However my 30 caliber hunting rifles are loaded with 180 TTSX. I've also killed elk with 150 soft points when I have cow tags and I pop them in the head.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've killed four elk with in order a 210 gr XBT from a 338 win mag, 150 gr core lokt from a 30-06, 225 gr Accubond from a 338 RUM and a 200 gr Accubond from a 300 RUM. 3 elk didn't take more than a couple of steps and one ran 50 yards. This year for my Wasatch late hunt I'll be using a 130 gr JLK VLD from my 6.5 SAUM. For closer shots I'll be bringing my 8mm Rem mag with 200 gr Partitions. I don't want to take an uphill shot from prone with that boomer though!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Im going to try 162 gr ELDX's at 3100 fps from a 7mm WSM


----------



## TommyGun (Aug 16, 2016)

willfish4food said:


> Well aware of the origin of this thread, but thanks...
> 
> You keep mentioning "the literature." Care to enlighten us? Perhaps you could provide references to your so called literature. Otherwise, I have to assume your points are just anecdotes based on YOUR "experience."
> 
> ...


Hi willfish4food,

I do not know the specifics of anyone's opinions here; however, your post did catch my eye. Keep in mind that I haven't read every post in this thread.

Hunters love to debate rifles and cartridges. It makes for stimulating campfire conversation. Biology is just about always left out of campfire cartridge conversations.

Nothing living remains in that condition without topside oxygenated blood flow. Decommission any animal's oxygenated blood pumping equipment, and it will die. That is merely a fundamental law of biology.

We tend to forget that huge elk are killed every year with archery equipment. An arrow launched at 300 FPS will kill an elk every time if it shreds an elk's heart and/or lungs. A .357 Mag revolver firing 180 grain cast bullets is more powerful that an arrow.

Before the introduction of magnums, our hunting forefathers killed everything with the .30-30 Win, 7x57, .303 British, and the venerated '06. In fact, after the US Army came out with the '06, there was no need for any other North American big game cartridge. But that wouldn't have been fun.

I'm good with hunters using any rifle-cartridge combo that makes them happy. However, hunters will cause my brain's synapses to misfire when they tell me that a .300 Super Magnum will kill elk deader than an '06. There's only one condition of dead, and that's dead. An elk won't know what cartridge launched the bullet that decommissioned its heart and/or lungs. It won't even know that it has seconds to live. And once he hits that dirt, he won't get up.

I'm considering another rut hunt next year, this time in British Columbia. Rut hunting bull elk is an addiction. If I can make such a hunt happen, I'll be using my .270 Win even though that my 7MM Rem Mag with 160 grain Partitions will one-shot-kill huge trophy elk. It's all about what any bullet destroys, for biology, and not cartridge (within reason), is always controlling.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Tommygun - 

If I hadn't been following this and the other thread from the beginning, I wouldn't have read all the posts either. It's long and a lot of people bickering with ONE person who insists 200 grain bullets are the minimum that should be used to hunt elk. Not a single post from Karl has mentioned bullet placement, velocity, bullet construction, etc. He just refers to "the literature" and then calls everyone else unethical, lazy, uneducated, disrespectful to elk, etc. for not agreeing that 200+ grain bullets are the standard for elk.

As far as what it takes to kill an elk and the many ways to do it, you're preaching to the choir my friend. I agree with you 100%. My dad, brother, and I have all hunted elk and all use bullets between 140 and 180 grains. 

I've finished posting on these two threads; I think most others have as well. I'll keep reading them because, for some morbid reason, I find them funny, but the only posts I'll make are to respond to direct questions or comments to me. 

Karl will have to learn for himself that elk are not indestructible, and a 200+ grain bullet is fine but not necessary. And if he doesn't, no harm done he'll hunt with a bigger bullet that will get the job done. I only hope he quits insulting other hunters that don't share his opinion. Hopefully next time I'll take the high road instead of mixing it up with him.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

190 gr. Berger VLD Hunting bullet with 60.2 gr. reloader 19 = 2,923fps. and knocks them down DEAD at 600 yds. (300 WSM)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I think we are assuming the gun is correctly sighted in, and shot placement is good. 
All that considered...............
165 grain nosler partition loaded at 3000 fps, out of a 30 X 6. 
Has worked many times perfectly. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I just have to wonder how many elk have succumbed to the lowly .30-30.


Yup, I'm thinking what my granddad would have thought of this thread. From the Great Depression through the war years there wasn't a elderly, widowed, or needy family in Star Valley Wyoming that suffered from the lack of elk meat according to family lore. I wouldn't even venture a guess how many elk have fallen to his old Win. Model 1894 and his 150 gr. flat points, but I'm guessing a lot more than even the liberal laws at the time would allow and more than the majority of us put together (it was a different era back then).

Even as my dad and uncles came of age and purchased their scoped .30/06's and .270's, grandpa held firm to what had always worked for him, the old open sighted '94. It was all he ever needed.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Kevin D said:


> Yup, I'm thinking what my granddad would have thought of this thread. From the Great Depression through the war years there wasn't a elderly, widowed, or needy family in Star Valley Wyoming that suffered from the lack of elk meat according to family lore. I wouldn't even venture a guess how many elk have fallen to his old Win. Model 1894 and his 150 gr. flat points, but I'm guessing a lot more than even the liberal laws at the time would allow and more than the majority of us put together (it was a different era back then).
> 
> Even as my dad and uncles came of age and purchased their scoped .30/06's and .270's, grandpa held firm to what had always worked for him, the old open sighted '94. It was all he ever needed.


My grandpa fed his family hunting and fishing through the depression too. I bet both of them would have read the first post from Karl and then turned off the computer to go do something actually productive. I bet neither one of them had time for stupidity. I remember watching my grandpa miss a shot on a duck once and man he was some PO'd at himself. To waste a single shot or bullet was a sin in his eyes.


----------



## TommyGun (Aug 16, 2016)

willfish4food,

I know that most hunters, as you've correctly indicated, get it: put a bullet suitable for game hunted where it needs to go, and get ready for hard work. 

Cartridge will never compensate for bad shooting. My money's on a hunter with an '06 he can shoot as opposed to a hunter with a super magnum he can't. 

I wish you a very successful '16 season.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> Even as my dad and uncles came of age and purchased their scoped .30/06's and .270's, grandpa held firm to what had always worked for him, the old open sighted '94. It was all he ever needed.


i'm considering bringing out my old marlin 30/30 with some core lok 150gr. and fixed 4x charles daly scope.

took my first white tail with it over 2 decades ago and have no doubts that it will take an elk if used within its limits.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

all my pop shot was a model 94 30-30, always brought home the meat. Sadly he pawned the gun. I would have bought it from him as it was very old:-(


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

There's several guns on my wish list and up near the top is a pre 64 Winchester thutty thutty


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I think I still hold the record for fastest .30-30 shots at a deer. 

8 shots as fast as you can lever the gun.

I was an 14 year old on the first hunt and had the buck fever something fierce. 

At less than 30 yards, I am surprised that the deer didn't die of fright.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I think I still hold the record for fastest .30-30 shots at a deer.
> 
> 8 shots as fast as you can lever the gun.
> 
> ...


or die of laughter ??? ;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I think I still hold the record for fastest .30-30 shots at a deer.
> 
> 8 shots as fast as you can lever the gun.
> 
> ...


I have video of that:






-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

7MM REM. - 160 sierra game king BT. reloads and 270 Win. - 130 grain Winchester super x .The good thing about cheap shells that work well in my Rem .700 is you can shoot them A lot . 20 plus animals. This deer hunt like to take one with my 300Blk 130 TTSX reloads;-).


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was unhappy with GameKing preformance on elk via my 7STW, as I said earlier. It went off like a bomb. Its fine at slower speeds... but 7mag on up speeds IMO, you need something more durable. I went from GameKings to Swift A-Frames... later came back to accubonds. Partitions are never a bad choice for big game.


-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

DallanC said:


> I have video of that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is about a perfect example of what happened, except he is shaking a lot less due to lack of excitement.


----------

